# releasing...



## curiousgal (Jan 14, 2005)

is it always better to release where you found the bird you've rehabilitated? I have released birds near me but they've usually 'left' the area ... the one or two i released where I found them it's harder to know obviously. but what if the area where you found the bird is just a rough spot...? obviously it's easier for the bird to rejoin its own flock vs. assimilating with another ... so that's one concern. then also sometimes the seemingly 'safer' spots it might be harder to access food there. what if you look out for a bird that doesn't act like it really wants to go outside? thanks for your experiences and thoughts.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Curiousgal,

Yes, it's always preferable to release a wild bird from the origins from which it was born. It doesn't have to be in the exact vicinity but in a nearby safe place, away from traffic, people in maybe in an area with food and water nearby. This is my experience from dealing with a wildlife rehab centre when I dealt with a juvi crow a few summers ago. You will know if and when the bird is ready to leave for good. Usually, they only briefly pause to look back, then fly to their "future."


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, If the bird is a true rescued feral that has not been with you too long then release it back to where you found it. Pigeons and doves mate for life. If you have one that doesn't want to leave your side, then congrats..you may have a new family member. 

I had a pij hand raised by me that I had to turn loose do to a domestic issue. She didn't want to go, but I put her cage outside each day for her. I would open it up and let her explore on her own. she never left it for the first couple of days, then she got braver. At night she would come back and I would bring her in. I took a week or so, but she eventually joind up with the feral flock here around our house. I still see her, and she looks pretty good. 

I had another pij who was rescued as a youngster, on release day, he was more than happy to go. I still see him, and strangly when he was inside the house he hated me, but just a few weeks ago he let me pick him up to bring him inside for a picture. The most important part is just make sure their health is up for the release. have fun! Yong


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Brad brought up a good point I forgot to mention. Birds will fly long distances to go to reliable food sources and water supplies, and their safe beds. We look around and say, this is a horrible spot for the pij's, but you would be surprised to see some of their sources. My feral flock all disappear off the powerline at about 5:30. i see them go in different directions as groups and individuals. they all look very good, so something must be right. yong


----------

